# Gibson A help



## anewoldtractor (Jul 16, 2017)

We are looking for information on a recently acquired Gibson A. So far what we have found for numbers are a serial number #976160,
A number on the frame is # D8715. The number in the Transmission T-96-1. Only thing is the letters stamped WDGDIV. Any accurate information or a site, or person with information we could contact who could help us. I have given you every bit of information I have. Please help.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

man, I wish I could help, the only ones I have ever even seen were in photo albums


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to Tractor Forum, me and my manners


----------



## anewoldtractor (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you for noticing my post. We have been working on it and we are now pretty sure it is a Gibson D. All information says it is a D. We think this is even earlier than the earliest one on record right now, but we are proceeding with caution, until verified. One of the things we want is an original color picture. We want to know if the gas tank was grey or red originally. We have seen both, and when we ask questions no one will respond.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

well its not something people see everyday, so the only ones that are going to respond are the ones that know....patience, the answers will come


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi anewoldtractor,
Open this site, you may find some info you are looking for, have you tried Googling?, this can bring up a reasonable amount of info and who knows, you might find what you need.

I feel this site may give you want you want. 


http://www.tractorfriends.org/lawngardentractors/gibsontractors/Gibson Tractors.html


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

anewoldtractor said:


> We are looking for information on a recently acquired Gibson A. So far what we have found for numbers are a serial number #976160,
> A number on the frame is # D8715. The number in the Transmission T-96-1. Only thing is the letters stamped WDGDIV. Any accurate information or a site, or person with information we could contact who could help us. I have given you every bit of information I have. Please help.


their is a Gibson site on Yahoo. Gibson A's had 16" cast iron rear wheels.


----------



## pparm320 (1 mo ago)

anewoldtractor said:


> We are looking for information on a recently acquired Gibson A. So far what we have found for numbers are a serial number #976160, A number on the frame is # D8715. The number in the Transmission T-96-1. Only thing is the letters stamped WDGDIV. Any accurate information or a site, or person with information we could contact who could help us. I have given you every bit of information I have. Please help.


 Hi I have also recently purchased a Gibson tractor and I would really appreciate it if I could get some help on identifying it and possibly restoring it if there is anyone who could help my number is 541 417 2432 please contact me if you have any information


----------

